# Guitar Stand - 2 for $10



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

From Guitar Center on-line order shipped to your Guitar Center free!

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Memorial-Day-Sale-g26456t0.gc?rel=email&source=4TP2EOD


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They are $10 each at MF. I know, I just bought 2 a couple of weeks ago.


----------

